# anubias hastifolia



## m.milliner (Aug 8, 2005)

I read two contradictory things about this plant: 1.) it will grow submersed, but slowly and 2.) it eventually dies when submersed.

Anyone here have any first hand experience?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine grows submersed for over two years now, it will however try to get its leaves above the waterline.
The tank is a 25cm high Rena40 with very low light, only a small 12V10W halogen bulb.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Michael, are you M. M. from va? lol. i have one and got it from a member in here and it was super healthy and lush greeen and awesome. it didn;t like my unbalanced tank with too much light and no ferts and dryed up...it is coming back really nicely though! and is been around a year.


----------

